# Surfside Beach area crabbing & surf fishing



## AJinVA

Hi Everyone!

Been hibernating (read lurking) for a while, and finally have another chance to get down to the surf to soak some bait this week...

Anyone know of any areas close to Surfside where I can throw some fish heads in on a line to let the kids do some crabbing?

If anyone's around this/next week, you'll probably be able to find me sittin' between poles somewhere along the beach between Surfside pier and Garden City pier usually early morning or late evenings... too many people in the water this time of year at other times...

Yeah, I realize that beach renourishment along that stretch has flattened (even more!) whatever structure may have been there, but it's still a nice little getaway for me... something on the end of the line is a bonus.  Stop on by, say Pier & Surf, and the beer (from my cooler) is on me! :beer:

Thanks in advance for any info on crabbing!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## justinfisch01

Not to sure about the surf in surfside or garden city b/c of all the construction but I can say theat you could take the kids to the Capt. Dicks pier in Murrells inlet. You could throw a few crab traps off there. I alway see a few people doing it, and I have seen tons of crabs .


----------



## outfishin28

You can go on Atlantic Ave. in Garden City, or down in Murrell's Inlet as Justin said. Just make sure they are the right size or "The Man" will write you a $150 ticket for each crab over or under size limit. As I recall the minimum size is 5" from claw to claw, but I am not sure. I would check DNR website.


----------



## bluefish1928

go to that bridge around garden city in the marsh area where most fisherman cast net for their bait. thats a good area for crabbing around the marsh area. use the basket type collaspsible ones from the bridge. make sure the current is not too strong though. cut up pinfish is my favorite abit casue they are easy to obtain or borrow.


----------



## tackdriver

outfishin28 said:


> You can go on Atlantic Ave. in Garden City, or down in Murrell's Inlet as Justin said. Just make sure they are the right size or "The Man" will write you a $150 ticket for each crab over or under size limit. As I recall the minimum size is 5" from claw to claw, but I am not sure. I would check DNR website.


Almost correct:

5'' from point to point on the carapace (back of shell) 

As other suggested, between waccamaw dr and us 17 business there is a spot on atlantic ave. A large walkway with easy access to the water. Chicken necks, chicken pieces and fish heads all work well.


----------



## AJinVA

*Thanks!*

Guys,

Thanks for all the help! It's greatly appreciated... something else to get the kids loving the water... 

The 8 year old and 5 year old already love surf fishing, but as I'm sure many of you know, the attention spans are fairly limited... 

As I said before, if you see some guy sitting on the beach between a couple rods, just enjoying the environment, swing on by and grab a beer...

Hope to see you out there.

Tight lines!

Andy


----------



## bluefish1928

just give us a report and how big and heavy the crabs are.


----------



## theprynce

As the others have already said, the closest to Surfside that I've found (I'm a relative newbie) is the bridge on Atlantic. I've had no luck there as of late, but others swear by it.
If you're handlining or using the hoop nets that you can cast, I'd go down on the shell beds. But all that got me were tiny little things that fell straight through the nets.

I've had better luck at the bridge in North Myrtle Beach on what I think is 47th Ave South. Take a right in front of House of Blues and down to the end is a nice little bridge that's decent when dropping from the bridge. Or if you're handlining or using hoops, you can climb down and take the muddy trail on the west side of the creek. I netted countless crabs down there a few weeks ago with the tide coming in. Only two were legal but I wasn't there for long and 80% of the others were within 3/4" of being legal.

One place I've never been able to get to at a good tide is the landing area beside the Hot Fish Club in Murrells Inlet. Its always a secondary location so the tide's always too low. I've heard awesome things about it, though.

One last place is Wither's Swash in Myrtle Beach. I went to the Swash Park (NOT RECOMMENDED!!) a few weeks ago and got a few. I wouldn't eat 'em though.
I've yet to try, but am anxious to get to the portion of the swash on the ocean side of Ocean Blvd near Family Kingdom. I'd feel a little safer eating those.

Good luck!

-=The Prynce


----------

